# Paper Labeled Whiskeys



## LC (May 29, 2007)

Well, I doubt that these two bottles will make anyone jealous, but thought I would share them with you. I never do see paper labels much, being they hardly ever survive, but I have had these two for a while, and I think the labels are great.


----------



## LC (May 29, 2007)

And here is the other one.


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 29, 2007)

Great looking Whiskeys LC !  I love the graphic labels with the Stills !!!  Thanks for sharing ..... I enjoyed the pics . 

 Makes me want to dig out the coil , and thumper , and start a corn squeezin' run myself.  []


----------



## LC (May 29, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed the pictures Brian, it was the stils on the label that made me post them. There was a time I went bottle hunting back in the seventies, went way back an old unused dirt road (or at least I thought it was unused) thinking there might have been an old abandoned house or something to that effect. Went quite a ways back into the thickets and so on for a good mile or so, even though the road had ran out. Came up across a ridge, looked off about a thousand feet or so, and lo and behold, there was a working still just boiling right along. I never caught a glimpse of anyone, and I never looked any further than that to try and see anyone, just took off in a hard dead run back toward the highway where my truck was parked, and never once looked back to see if there was anyone on my tail! Never went back into that part of that county again, unless I had someone with me. I had a chance to actually buy a stil off a Guy, but had no idea what I would do with it had I brought it home.[/align]


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 29, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: L C
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the pictures Brian, it was the stils on the label that made me post them. There was a time I went bottle hunting back in the seventies, went way back an old unused dirt road (or at least I thought it was unused) thinking there might have been an old abandoned house or something to that effect. Went quite a ways back into the thickets and so on for a good mile or so, even though the road had ran out. Came up across a ridge, looked off about a thousand feet or so, and lo and behold, there was a working still just boiling right along. I never caught a glimpse of anyone, and I never looked any further than that to try and see anyone, just took off in a hard dead run back toward the highway where my truck was parked, and never once looked back to see if there was anyone on my tail! Never went back into that part of that county again, unless I had someone with me. I had a chance to actually buy a stil off a Guy, but had no idea what I would do with it had I brought it home.[/align]


 
 There are a few still working up in these mountains . Not as many as there used to be though . A lot of the Old time Moonshiners have moved into growing pot. 
 I have found many remnants of old stills when hunting in the woods.
 I think you probably did the right thing when you turned around and high tailed it outa there. 
 If you display at Bottle Shows ...... the still would make a great addition . My Uncle used to display Whiskeys . And he used a still in his displays , as well as and old outhouse he built out of old barn boards. It took awhile to set the display up .... but it looked great.  People don't take the time to set up displays like that now a days. I remember when Shows were for displays .... and the displays well out numbered the sales tables.


----------



## LC (May 29, 2007)

You are correct as for the pot crops now Brian, I think it is pretty much that way in all states now, pot being so much for profitable . I think at most shows anymore, the main and important thing for the sellers is to make money not exhibit. Of course, this is a crazy and fast paced world for most people today, probably most of them just do not have the time to do so.


----------

